# best graphic card for core 2 duo e4600



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2012)

My current pc config
Intel core 2 duo e4600 @ 2.4 ghz
2 gb ddr2 ram
ati 5570 1 gb ddr3
psu - 250w that came with HP computer

I am planning to buy the best graphic card which is not bottleneck by my processor . And for psu i will buy FSP saga 500w @ 2.3k .

any help is appreciated .

the games i want to play @ 1440*900 are - bf3 mp , gta 4 , max payne 3 , skyrim 5 , future soldier , etc .


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

Budget?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2012)

max 10k


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

HD 7770 and HD 6850 are good choices with low power requirements and adequate performance.

As for bottleneck, BF3, GTA IV are pretty CPU intensive too so they will cause some lag.
If you plan on upgrading your core components (CPU,MB,RAM) in future then you can consider HD 7850. Might be a bottleneck now but will be very useful for the future. Plus don't forget it has lower power consumption than HD 6850 so PSU will not be a problem.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 7, 2012)

If you can't get a 7850, get a gtx560 instead. Will be better than 6850 and 7770


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2012)

Cant get a 7850 as it is over my budget . But dont you think my processor will highly bottleneck gtx 560 .


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes your processor will be a huge bottleneck for the graphics card. Its better to wait and upgrade the whole rig. If you really want a new graphics card, get an HD 6750/5750


----------



## Minion (Jul 7, 2012)

change your processor and motherboard to AMD liano platform both will come within your budget.

AMD A8 3870K-6,600
ASUS F1A55-M LX PLUS Motherboard-3,600
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)-1,700
Total 11.9k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 7, 2012)

Overclock Your Processor and get a HD 7770 .


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Overclock Your Processor and get a HD 7770 .



sorry cant do it as motherboard is OEM . 

I am planning to upgrade my mobo , processor , ram and gpu , one at a time . So i am first buying a nice gpu . 

I am thinking for gtx 560 @ 10.5k or 6870 @ 11k .


----------



## SunE (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh 6870 most def. 560 would require a better PSU I think. But then again I think even a 6870 would be stretching out a FSP Saga 500. What do others think about this?


----------



## guru_urug (Jul 7, 2012)

FSP saga 500W can handle a 6870 and even the gtx560. No issues

@OP even the RAM is gonna be a issue. 2GB ram is not enough for many games nowadays. But no sense in getting 2GB DDR2 since u will be upgrading ur platform soon. Go for the best card you can. You wont see optimal performance until u upgrade the rest of your components.
IMO the GTX560 is the best card you can get in 10k. Look for the dual fan versions of the card. The MSI one is good.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

FSP saga II is good for fr OP's current config along with GTX 560 - but OP is going to upgrade his mobo, cpu later and FSP has only two years warranty.

So I would suggest Op to get either Corsair CX500v2 or GS600.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> FSP saga II is good for fr OP's current config along with GTX 560 - but OP is going to upgrade his mobo, cpu later and FSP has only two years warranty.
> 
> So I would suggest Op to get either Corsair CX500v2 or GS600.




kk . how about seasonic II 520w or GS600??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

iittopper said:


> kk . how about seasonic II 520w or GS600??



They will be fine too


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> They will be fine too



kk . So finally 
PSU - seasonic II 520w or GS600 
GPU - nvidia 560 or gigabyte/sapphire 7850 ( IF budget permits)

If going for nvidia 560 then which brand should i go for ?? And should i buy it from nehru place or online shop?
If going for 7850 then should i go for sapphire or gigabyte ?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 8, 2012)

Buy any Brand Which is Cheaper . For GTX 560 non ti look out for MSI Dual Fan Version .


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 8, 2012)

But there is no use of buying a GFX now because even after upgrading your PSU and GFX you will now not be able to play the games you mentioned on 1440*900, as you want, because of your cpu and memory. You still have to play these games on low settings.

No use getting a GFX when you are not upgrading the whole rig.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Buy any Brand Which is Cheaper . For GTX 560 non ti look out for MSI Dual Fan Version .



kkk so how about this MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5

Not sure if it is single or dual fan version .


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 8, 2012)

^^no use as i said.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^no use as i said.



I am upgrading my processor , mobo , ram as well . But first i am upgrading my gpu


----------



## funskar (Jul 8, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I am upgrading my processor , mobo , ram as well . But first i am upgrading my gpu



It will b better for you to upgrade mobo-proccy-ram first.
In the meanwhile nvidia low end keplers like 650-660 will fall


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

funskar said:


> It will b better for you to upgrade mobo-proccy-ram first.
> In the meanwhile nvidia low end keplers like 650-660 will fall



can wait for nvidia 660/660ti till end of august . But i think it will not be released by then


----------



## saikiasunny (Jul 8, 2012)

The cards will most probably launch this month. So they will be here by the starting of august. So you can start upgrading other parts


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 8, 2012)

First upgrade proccy+ram+mobo then go for other upgrades, basic upgrades first.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 8, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> The cards will most probably launch this month. So they will be here by the starting of august. So you can start upgrading other parts



 You mean it will launch by the end of july ?? Your source of news please ??



Siddharth_1 said:


> First upgrade proccy+ram+mobo then go for other upgrades, basic upgrades first.



OKK . I will keep that in mind or i will rather update all component at the same time if time and budget permits me


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

iittopper said:


> You mean it will launch by the end of july ?? Your source of news please ??



here you go 
Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 to launch this month | Hardware.Info United Kingdom


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jul 9, 2012)

There is lot of news around, nowadays, about GTX 660 launching this month.


----------

